# Chevalier 3 VS mill



## Greybeard (Dec 18, 2019)

Anyone here have one?
If so, have you ever been into the head?
I have a '93 that was in a tool makers home shop and the head is quite noisy at certain mid and lower RPM's.
He made a quick statement about it not having plastic bushings in the pulleys like Bridgeport's but the manual
shows something called a "dry bearing" that could be the plastic bushings.
Wondering if that's the case?


----------



## Richard King 2 (Dec 19, 2019)

It might be a bronze bushing or Oilight oil impregnated.  If your mechanically inclined pull it apart and see.   Most of the time the Taiwanese builders copied Bridgeports.  I would bet you could make them if you can't buy them


----------



## Greybeard (Dec 19, 2019)

Whoa!
Mr. King, I'm honored to have you respond!
The problem is I AM mechanically inclined with _several_ projects in the works including my only other "milling machine" (RF 45) and can't take this off line just now.
I was hoping against hope to find someone to say "Oh, sure, mine did that and it was XYZ and simple to fix!".
Not this week, eh?
Regardless, thank you very much.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Dec 19, 2019)

Can you send me a photo....not many can recall a 11993 machine from memory.  I can also ask on Practical machinist where more people have them I bet.  Email photo to Richard@handscraping.com    Oh you said you have a manual, can you scan it and put it in the email and on here.   I will also need the serial number.  I have friends in Taiwan too, who I could ask.   Rich


----------

